# found this in the sheeps pen...



## promiseacres (Oct 23, 2012)

Yesterday we were out attempting to move the sheep to a different pen...they're just a bit "wild" ...anyways 2 went up and thru the hot wire...no injuries that we know of...anyways while we where out there we found this:






it's a poor photo but we suspect that it's an aborted embryo...I wondering if the trip caused one of the girls to loose her pregnancy...or if the Ram could of caused it as he was mounting one yesterday morning despite the prev. owner telling me she thought he was no longer intersted. 

The poor things pee everytime we go in the pen...nerves I guess as they did it the whole trailer ride....they seem curious so am hoping they will eventually warm up. Though we def. need a sheep/catch pen. And sincerely hoping they stay healthy til I can get close to them. I'm hoping I can get some time to hang out in their pen with some yummy grain to entice them. I really don't want them to be tramatized every time we get near them...though I know they still remember the catching/trailer ride from sunday.


----------



## Southdown (Oct 24, 2012)

It looks like a dead bat.  Are you sure it's from the sheep?  Hopefully not.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't really tell from the photo...but hope it is a bat!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, stress from being hauled can cause a abortion, with all the discharge in photo attached 
to blob probabley abortion, but ram mounting ewe doesn't cause this, so had to be stress.
go ahead and leave ram with ewe and he will breed her back when she is ready. sheep lamb 
in about 147 days of ram mounting them, so mark your calendar on the date you seen the ram 
mount the one in the field,and find out from breeder when the rest may have been bred. this is
important as it gets close to deliver make sure ram is out of pen at this time, because they have 
been know to kill the lambs. what kind of sheep are they?


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 24, 2012)

Black stuff is old horse or donkey poo...:/ so no bat....

Ram has never been seperated from the ewes....so I am watching their bags. I do know the monthes they all lambed last winter/ spring

They are mixed hair breeds...she told me about 6 breeds at diff times....fairly sure babados katahdin painted desert maybe Jacob among others. They are all 2 yrs and were bought from the breeder may 2011. Til they settle and get used to us I am not going to remove the ram


----------

